

Dotcom searches declared illegal - timClicks
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10816121

======
timClicks
Note for anyone wondering why this is duped on the front page. The other link
was originally for the full text of the judgment, rather than a news article.
It was subsequently edited by Hacker News staff.

